# BIG Piebalds!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

These are the two sole survivors out of Phantom's litter. She got stressed out because I put a new doe in the tank with her too close to her pregnancy (at least this is my theory) and destroyed most of her litter. These two though, are doing wonderfully! And they're both does. 

I just wanted to share them with you. They will be 2 weeks old tomorrow. Big girls!










Here's mom:









And dad:


----------



## eschimpf (Mar 10, 2011)

Awe they are so adorable.


----------

